# Hoyt/Easton Buck



## zachnjoe (Oct 5, 2003)

*I have one.*

I have a Hoyt/Buck. It has a metallic gray paintjob. I bought it used 3 years ago and killed my first deer with it. I enjoyed shooting it but have since purchased a Matthews.


----------



## rbaldini (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, I hunted with mine for many years and did quite well with it. I got it as a birthday gift when I was a kid and really did not know much about it but shot it all the time.


----------



## SolidSnake (May 28, 2010)

*Hoyt Easton Buck bow for sale ?*



zachnjoe said:


> I have a Hoyt/Buck. It has a metallic gray paintjob. I bought it used 3 years ago and killed my first deer with it. I enjoyed shooting it but have since purchased a Matthews.



Available for sale ?
I have money aside for this 

contact me with photos at : [email protected]


----------



## SolidSnake (May 28, 2010)

Available for sale ?
I have money aside for this 

contact me with photos at : [email protected]


----------

